# Wondering......good drugstore hair color product



## jdepp_84 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello everyone, well I want to get my hair color looking like Lindsay's in the pci below, is there a product, like maybe a mousse or something that you guys would recommend?  My hair is a little redish brownish, maybe 2 or 3 shades lighter than that. I tried posting a pic, but it comes out too dark


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 20, 2007)

I would reccomend clairol natural instincts or garnier 100% color. 
Ive had good results with either. The only difference is garnier is permanant where as natural instints is semi permanant.

If you use natural instincts it looks like shade 20b or 28b depending on how dark you want it.
good luck!


----------



## user79 (Aug 21, 2007)

L'Oreal Casting is a decent semi-permanent colorant.


----------

